# Where the christian archers at??!



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

Where are my brothers in the faith at??!! My names jake im from michigan and im part of the pentecostal church. Anyone else?! I know Ignition Kid is but who else is unashamed?


----------



## wvbowhunter4 (Jul 5, 2012)

I love Jesus!


----------



## CAT Diesel (Jul 7, 2012)

Our Father who art in heaven, hallowed be thy name. Thy kingdom come, thy will be done on earth as it is in heaven. Give us this day our daily bread. And forgive us our trespasses, as we forgive those who trespass against us. And lead us not into temptation, but deliver us from evil. For thine is the kingdom, and the power, and the glory forever. Amen.

This is posted from my nine year old daughter who loves archery and loves Jesus.


----------



## Juanmaria (Oct 28, 2010)

Hey fletch, serving in NM. Happy hunting season.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm a Christian and unashamed about it! I belong to the Mennonite church.


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

Here!! Unashamed of the Gospel!


----------



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

here! i just got back from a week long christian camp in the mountains of north carolina


----------



## mcdonald (Feb 21, 2008)

Were out here!! Not a ashamed!!!! Good luck to everyone this season!


----------



## deerkiller98 (Aug 21, 2012)

Not a ashamed!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

You know I'm nto ashamed of the Gospel of Jesus Christ, who's the Author and Finisher of our faith.
I've been trying not to say Christian since there are so many denominations like the Mormons and Jehova's Witnesses and others that call themselves Christians. I try to reword myself as a follower of Jesus Christ.
and I'm an independent Baptist, I could care less if the word Baptist wasnt on our church sign and thats how our pastor feels about it, we just put ourselves under that since it's what we agree with, which agrees with what the Bible says, not about what man says which doesnt matter, but God who does matter.


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

Christian in its most basic structure means "christ follower". Theres nothing wrong with calling yourself a christian. Im pentecostal which means we take everything in the bible literal. Being a christian is being defined by who you say you are in christ.


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ePQpobG6mc

^^good song


I am!!! I go to a Lutheran church.


----------



## martinarchery27 (Mar 10, 2005)

I love Jesus and not ashamed to say it


----------



## hoondasooner (Jan 20, 2011)

I am a Christian bow hunter from Oklahoma. Jesus is my savior and very thankful that HE is. Sometimes I am ashamed, not of Christ, but the way I shoot my bow


----------



## huntarchery (Jan 23, 2011)

We are out here! One of my favorite things about hunting is getting to sit jn the woods and truly appreciate everything he created and talk to God/Jesus with no interuptions. Good luck this season


----------



## chasin feathers (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm a Lutheran and am not ashamed to say so


----------



## Buck21 (Jul 5, 2011)

it's been awhile since i went to church, looks like it might be awhile longer to. :confused2:


----------



## deerkiller98 (Aug 21, 2012)

TheHunter831 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ePQpobG6mc
> 
> ^^good song
> 
> x2


----------



## brady01 (Jul 4, 2010)

Baptist church goer here. Receive more of a blessing in the treestamd more often than ever. I love to enjoy what Gos has made for us. God has done more for me than ever!! Love him. Couldn't live without him.


----------



## brady01 (Jul 4, 2010)

God**


----------



## Carbon Sniper (Nov 13, 2011)

Baptist form the Bible Belt! :thumbs_up


----------



## scooter079 (Sep 30, 2009)

Right here buddy , I feel closer to god and more at peace when I'm sitting in the stand on a chili fall morning that anything


----------



## brady01 (Jul 4, 2010)

God**


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

God is the creator of everything!!! Im a christian and unashamed of it.


----------



## DeerHuntin'Diva (Aug 31, 2012)

Right here! I don't know where i'd be without Christ as my savior! I always say that I like to hunt sunday evenings because i'm about fifteen feet closer to God!


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

So we all know for the most part christian rap sucks.....not anymore! Go to youtube and look up "benjamins by andy mineo", and "go off by andy mineo". This guy has revolutionized christian music and its amazing'n


----------



## Jeff A M (Sep 13, 2011)

huntarchery said:


> We are out here! One of my favorite things about hunting is getting to sit jn the woods and truly appreciate everything he created and talk to God/Jesus with no interuptions. Good luck this season


Amen X2 Here.


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

Fletch125 said:


> So we all know for the most part christian rap sucks.....not anymore! Go to youtube and look up "benjamins by andy mineo", and "go off by andy mineo". This guy has revolutionized christian music and its amazing'n


I think lecrae is a pretty good artist as well


----------



## Ken6 (Jun 18, 2012)

I am not ashamed of the Gospel of Jesus Christ, I've been a Christian since 1971, I go to Community Bible Church.


----------



## hunter97 (Jul 27, 2012)

Im a Christian! And proud of it!


----------



## bgriffin (Aug 14, 2008)

I am also a Christian serving Him in Eastern Kentucky. Nothing better than sitting in the stand enjoying God's creation. Truly Blessed!


----------



## Proclaim (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm a born again follower of Christ and pastor of Spirit of the Rock Church in Oxford, NE. I can hear God the clearest when sitting in the quiet of His wonderful creation! What's truth for you? Truth for me is the Bible!


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

Im a Southern Baptist.. and yall are right, everytime im in a stand or a blind i feel ten times closer to god because theres nothing to distract you and it is very peaceful


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

thats for sure, but that still doesnt take place of being in church singing praises to God.
thats one of the reason I love to play the guitar, thats my way of worshipping God, and of course being in His Creation is just as awesome.


Rebel17 said:


> Im a Southern Baptist.. and yall are right, everytime im in a stand or a blind i feel ten times closer to god because theres nothing to distract you and it is very peaceful


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm a Christian and Love Jesus Christ, he is my Lord and Savior! I actually went to a Christian College called Montreat-Anderson College in Black Mountain, N.C.


----------



## NCstick (Aug 14, 2011)

Proud to say I am!!


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94 (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm an atheist and not ashamed to say it


----------



## deerhunter0709 (Feb 27, 2011)

To every man his own. First assembly of God member for life!


----------



## woodpecker1 (Sep 6, 2012)

first assembly of god !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!pentecostal. i love the lord


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

IL_Bowhunter94 said:


> I'm an atheist and not ashamed to say it


Sorry to hear that. Ill pray for you. But this thread was for christians so your statement was uncalled for.


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

Im a Christian! Not ashamed of it!


----------



## hardcorehunter1 (Dec 13, 2011)

im a christian from IL!


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94 (Oct 21, 2009)

Fletch125 said:


> Sorry to hear that. Ill pray for you. But this thread was for christians so your statement was uncalled for.



OP wanted to know who on here was a christian. I was just letting him know I wasn't. That's not uncalled for


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

IL_Bowhunter94 said:


> OP wanted to know who on here was a christian. I was just letting him know I wasn't. That's not uncalled for


Im the OP......and i asked who the christians were. Now who wasnt. There for your comment wasnt needed. If u need to boast your atheism, make your own thread


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94 (Oct 21, 2009)

It's not against the rules for me to post in this thread


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

i am and yall we dont need a pissing match to go on here


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Aaron Groce said:


> i am and yall we dont need a pissing match to go on here


Agreed!


----------



## bass5577 (Apr 30, 2011)

Right Here!! I am Unashamed! Lecrae, tedashii, KB, Andy Mieno, and Trip Lee to name a few awesome Christian rap Artists



Rebel17 said:


> everytime im in a stand or a blind i feel ten times closer to god because theres nothing to distract you and it is very peaceful


Same here


----------



## jodipuma (Feb 24, 2011)

i am!!


----------



## Stinger3G (Jul 16, 2012)

Rebel17 said:


> Im a Southern Baptist.. and yall are right, everytime im in a stand or a blind i feel ten times closer to god because theres nothing to distract you and it is very peaceful


I agree, Im a Presbytarian, but im very conservative, unlike the head of the Presbytarian church. My parents grew up southern baptist, and so I was raised with a very strong influence of it.


----------



## Stinger3G (Jul 16, 2012)

bass5577 said:


> Right Here!! I am Unashamed! Lecrae, tedashii, KB, Andy Mieno, and Trip Lee to name a few awesome Christian rap Artists
> 
> 
> 
> Same here


I hate rap.


----------



## hoytgirl15 (Aug 2, 2011)

bass5577 said:


> Right Here!! I am Unashamed! Lecrae, tedashii, KB, Andy Mieno, and Trip Lee to name a few awesome Christian rap Artists


x2!!


----------



## 4him (Jan 14, 2011)

My user name speaks for me !


----------



## Stinger3G (Jul 16, 2012)

hoytgirl15 said:


> x2!!


iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii hhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaatttttteeeeeeee rrraaappp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hoytgirl15 (Aug 2, 2011)

Stinger3G said:


> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii hhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaatttttteeeeeeee rrraaappp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ohhh, you would like KB, and Trip Lee!! ;P


----------



## Stinger3G (Jul 16, 2012)

hoytgirl15 said:


> ohhh, you would like KB, and Trip Lee!! ;P


I looked em up before i posted that. Thought they were terrible.


----------



## Stinger3G (Jul 16, 2012)

Stinger3G said:


> I looked em up before i posted that. Thought they were terrible.


Lets face it. I play classical guitar. Im never gonna like rap!!!


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

Christ is my Lord and Saviour! I love Him!


----------



## hoytgirl15 (Aug 2, 2011)

Stinger3G said:


> I looked em up before i posted that. Thought they were terrible.


fine.... be that way. But you have to say that their lyrics are great!! 
OH! and KJ-52!


----------



## casador1 (Apr 11, 2012)

God fearing hunter here....Whenever i need to feel closer to our creator, i hit the woods by myself. It's amazing how evident God is when you gaze upon nature!


----------



## Stinger3G (Jul 16, 2012)

hoytgirl15 said:


> fine.... be that way. But you have to say that their lyrics are great!!
> OH! and KJ-52!


I have to say rap is really stupid. I like classical, country, and rock.


----------



## BaconRocks (Sep 16, 2012)

Stinger3G said:


> I have to say rap is really stupid. I like classical, country, and rock.


I'd have to say most rap is fairly stupid, but there is some good stuff out there if you look hard enough. But I'm more of a rock person too.


----------



## johnstde (May 24, 2012)

God is my companion every day. I honor, praise and love him, every day.


----------



## Stinger3G (Jul 16, 2012)

hoytgirl15 said:


> fine.... be that way. But you have to say that their lyrics are great!!
> OH! and KJ-52!


No! No! No! Toby keith, reo speedwagon, have better lyrics. Heck, even joe satriani has better lyrics!!


----------



## emerson (Sep 20, 2009)

proud Baptist


----------



## blackmamba01100 (Jul 8, 2012)

i very proud to be a christian i go to first baptist church of bokchito and i love it 
NASH


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

Stinger3G said:


> No! No! No! Toby keith, reo speedwagon, have better lyrics. Heck, even joe satriani has better lyrics!!


Uh you just mention artists with lyrics using drugs and alcohol...they are better than lyrics about God?


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

Fletch125 said:


> Sorry to hear that. Ill pray for you. But this thread was for christians so your statement was uncalled for.


i dont see why it was uncalled for he was just letting you know what he believed in.....you said you were unashamed and he did also just for a different reason


----------



## Stinger3G (Jul 16, 2012)

jonshaff said:


> Uh you just mention artists with lyrics using drugs and alcohol...they are better than lyrics about God?


Joe satriani doesnt have any lyrics about drugs or alcohol, i dont recall reo speedwagon either, toby keith has some songs that protray it as bad (weed with willie)


----------



## Marshall Dillon (Sep 1, 2007)

casador1 said:


> God fearing hunter here....Whenever i need to feel closer to our creator, i hit the woods by myself. It's amazing how evident God is when you gaze upon nature!


I couldn't have said it better, my friend. 

Good luck to all in the woods this season.


----------



## MonsterManiac7 (Apr 7, 2011)

Christian! And unashamed!


----------



## huckfinn38 (Nov 3, 2011)

Jeb Thomas proud to follow Jesus


----------



## trykon_buck (Jan 19, 2008)

Jesus is my Savior. :thumbs_up


----------

